# New outfits from Tanner's Togs



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie and Cassie got new harness vest from Marti.(Tanner's Togs). Now people won't have to ask which one is which. Thank you Marti, the vests are just adorable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

awww.....we love Tanner's Togs and those vets are adorable! Bogie and Cassie also look fantastic!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How adorable. Are those flip flops I see on the vests? Perfect for Florida. 

Cassie and Bogie look sooooooooooooooooooo cute.:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Reva, they look so cute. I love the turquoise color on them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are really neat,I love the large letter for their first names and how they encorporated the whole name into the design.
Gorgeous colour too!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Reva, they look so adorable! I just love their new outfits.:wub: Marti makes the most beautiful clothes.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I LOVE them!!! Marti did an amazing job!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva - look at your two perfect models. :wub::wub: I love the matching vest and dress - the color is beautiful with their hair, the embroidery is so perfect with their initials and the flip flops - it just makes me smile. Marti is phenomenal. Tyler and I cherish the outfits we have from her. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think we need to start an "I love Marti's Togs" fan club! The pups would be first in line! Those outfits are the perfect color/design & now we can tell which pup is which! 
Kitzel loves all of his "stuff" from Marti! So glad we had the meet-up! and so glad we got to know Marti!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Reva, your girls look great in their new outfits and I like the embroidery on the back!!! :aktion033:

Very adorable!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SOOOOO VERY CUTE :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love them!!! Love the color!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love those!! They're perfect on your girls! 
I have one from Matri for each of the girls and they're so cute, she does a wonderful job.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh those are gorgeous (the clothes and pups! )


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

The vest and the models are both so cute! Love the color as well!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Bogie and Cassie are so cute. Love their new vests.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

They are ADORABLE!!! I want to get one for Phoebe!


----------

